# internes Netzwerk mit Domain versehen...



## Darian (20. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wieder einmal stehe ich vor einem Problem.

Ich habe meinen PC jetzt als Ubuntu Server installiert.
Wie kann ich das jetzt intern gut verwalten.

Der Router soll mit DHCP mal an jedem fixen Rechner im Netz mal die immer die gleiche IP geben. (das macht er auch schon)

Und was muß ich jetzt einstellen um eine Domain zu haben?

Router: D-Link DI-524 (IP: 192.168.0.1)
Server: Ubuntu Server 7.10 (IP: 192.168.0.2)
...usw (andere Rechner über Wirless LAN

Ich möchte jetzt den Router und den Server mit Domains ansprechen.

Muß ich beim Server einen Domain Server installieren, oder reicht es dass der Router der ja auch die IPS vergibt, das irgendwie mit macht? (falls Möglich)

lg und danke für eure eventuelle Hilfe
Darian


----------



## Darian (21. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, noch einmal ich, das mit den Domains hat sich schon erledigt, da ich eine dyndns für den Router installiert habe.

Der Router kann damit umgehen, und das habe ich auch noch richtig eingestellt.
Desweiteren habe ich noch folgendes beim Router gesetzt:

DMZ
DMZ (Demilitarisierte Zone): Ein Rechner aus dem LAN ist aus dem Internet direkt erreichbar.
(mit IP des Servers)

Wie bin ich da jetzt Sicherheitstechnisch geschützt, oder was sollte ich da noch machen?

Kann jetzt nämlich intern mit ssh nicht mehr auf den Server zugreiffen. (auch nicht mit der IP)
Sondern nur noch über die offizielle neue Domain vom dyndns Anbieter.

Geht wenn ich jetzt mit einem Rechner im anderen Raum kommunizieren will, geht das jetzt übers Internet. Wie kann ich das testen? (im Linux?)

lg und sorry falls ich da jetzt ein bisschen unübersichtlich geschrieben habe.
Darian


----------



## chmee (21. November 2007)

Ich denke, der einfachste Test ist, zu schauen, mit welcher IP du ansprichst. Ist es die selbst vergebene, so scheint es intern zu laufen, die DynDNS-Geschichte wird definitiv erstmal nach aussen ins Netz laufen, dann über DynDNS wieder zurück an Deinen Server verwiesen.

Eine DMZ heisst, der Rechner wird an Routerbarrieren vorbei direkt ans I-Net angebunden. Ist also nur per Software geschützt. Und da solltest Du wissen, was auf dem Server läuft.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, wolltest Du einen Rechner(Server) im *Intranet* ansprechbar haben, dafür brauchst Du kein DynDNS.

Das simpelste wäre, Du lässt einen Webserver laufen und der sollte ansprechen, wenn Du die IP des Servers im Browser eingibst. Optional ( nämlich DNS-Auflösung, also anstatt IP ein Name ) müsste man eine Hosts-Datei definieren.
http://www.netzadmin.org/theorie/hosts-datei.htm

Ich kenne mich nicht mit Linux aus, deswegen hier leider nur ein Win-Link.
Sollte aber auch irgendwas Richtung *Alias-Host* sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Darian (21. November 2007)

Hallo, und danke für die Infos.

Das mit der hosts Datei gibt es im Linux auch, und die liegt unter /etc/hosts
Das hat ja auch zu Beginn super funktioniert, aber dann wollte ich den Server schon absichtlich von außen auch Zugänglich machen. Jetzt funktioniert aber das interne nicht mehr, und gehe wohl über dyndns aus dem Haus, und wieder zurück zum Rechner.

Also, wenn ich das DZM benutzte, heißt dass ich sollte mit iptables (bzw. Server eigenen Firewallregeln) den Server schützen, weil der Router es nicht mehr macht?
Der Router schützt aber schon noch andere im Netz.

Ich denke es wäre dann wohl besser den Router wieder umzustellen, und für den Server nur die bestimmten Ports die ich brauche frei zu geben.

Und wie kann ich jetzt noch einmal überprüfen welche Route eine Anfrage nimmt?
(soweit ich das jetzt feststellen kann läuft es über aussen => wurde nur mit Ping getestet)

lg und danke für deine Infos
Darian


----------

